# Suits: Navy vs. Charcoal



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Both are the mainstays of the suiting color spectrum. I'm just curious to see the distribution of how people here favor one over the other, or neither, in their wardrobes. And BTW, I'm talking about suits color choices. *Do not include blazers.* Obviously, if blazers were counted the sample would be significantly skewed towards blazers.

Personally, although I like _medium_ gray a lot, my suit selection seem to skew more towards Navy. Partly by chance [i.e., thrift stores & sales] and partly by choice.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am 50 50, but I find it a little tougher to judge the colour of a blue suit. The lighting can make a huge difference to the tone/darkness, etc. I have one dark blue suit where the colour kind of bugs me, if you follow.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you will own only one suit, I'd go with charcoal or medium gray. You can even wear the pants as odd trousers with a navy blazer, if you want to. I assume we're talking extreme frugality here.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I am evenly mixed. If forced to choose, I would take charcoal. I like blue shirts and think they work better with charcoal.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Tone it*

Staples? Yes, both. Versatility? Ditto: gray pants with blue blazer, blue suit jacket as blazer -- an old tradition. It's about the skin. Gray looks best on the fair-skinned, blue on the darker hues. A personal choice, that has nothing to do with skin, is glen plaid in earth tones -- it can hide food and drink spills among those with less than perfect manners (now, I know this doesn't apply to you all, impeccable gents).


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have as many navy suits as I do charcoal and gray, several of both. If I had to choose one color, then it would be navy.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Zot! said:


> Personally, although I like _medium_ gray a lot, my suit selection seem to skew more towards Navy. Partly by chance [i.e., thrift stores & sales] and partly by choice.


I could have written that myself. I love mediume gray, but have recently acquired several navy and they dominate my new collection.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Charcoal. Navy is fine, but charcoal is better. My opinion, of course.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I only have one suit and it's navy. (I don't need a lot of them and I'm losing weight.)

I like charcoal, too.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*Navy*

If I only would own one suiy it would be Navy. I think a Navy suit is more elegant and more versatile. You can use it for business, parties, and even funerals.

You can use the jacket as a blazer together with jeans or chinos for a more casual look.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Close call, but charcoal wins in my book. Very versatile. 

I've recently become a big fan of the medium gray suit as well. Goes quite well with summer colors.

I'd love to get a nice glen plaid suit, but honestly, I really don't wear suits enough to justify another one right now. But if the right deal came along... :devil:


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I am very fond of both but in my own wardrobe it's all navy in terms of suits. Recently as my suits have needed replacing I've found myself to move towards the blues almost exclusively. This is entirely a personal quirk and also comes from someone who would be quite content with having only navy blazers and no other kind of blazer or sport coat in the rest of my wardrobe.

If someone was looking to start their suit-side of their wardrobe I'd advise one of each if that was practical. I would be hard-pressed to find an occasion where you could go wrong with either one.

--A.Q.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

My present "holdings" are about 50-50 but as I replace/rebuild I'm going all charcoal all the time. It's purely an individual decision but since 90% of my ties have a navy background and 90% of my shirts are white, blue or blue/white patterns charcoal in all its patterns, weights and variations makes more sense for me.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have both but if I had to choose it would be charcoal. I find that I wear my charcoal suit more often than the navy.

Cruiser


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I look far better in Navy and so don't own a solid charcoal suit. Makes me look rather blah. The closest I ever came was a cambridge grey herringbone from Southwick, but I wore it out 20 years ago.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> My present "holdings" are about 50-50 but as I replace/rebuild I'm going all charcoal all the time. It's purely an individual decision but since 90% of my ties have a navy background and 90% of my shirts are white, blue or blue/white patterns charcoal in all its patterns, weights and variations makes more sense for me.


That is why I prefer gray suits too. Since it is a blend of two non-colors (black and white) it is hard to find a shirt or tie, at least in my closet, that does not go with it.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

More of a Charcoal fan. I prefer grey'ish and darker suits cause you can mix more eccentric colours. I also wear dark wash jeans a lot, so a navy makes me too blue (woops does that count as wearing it as a blazer )

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Green3 said:


> I am 50 50, but I find it a little tougher to judge the colour of a blue suit. The lighting can make a huge difference to the tone/darkness, etc. I have one dark blue suit where the colour kind of bugs me, if you follow.


I know exactly what you mean. For me a navy suit, should be navy or royal blue not ink. 
Ink often looks black in indoor settings.

However, in your case you might mean that yours is too light.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

perdido said:


> It's about the skin.


And the hair!

Darker skin + greying hair = navy suits.

Charcoal and Oxford grey also work, but navy works best for me.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

My personal preference gives a slight edge to navy; due to finances, time constraints, and immediate availability, my latest suit purchase from J.Press was charcoal lightweight worsted...I like it.

PS: I was married in a navy vested 3/2 sack suit several lifetimes ago; mrs hbs wishes I could still fit into it.:icon_pale:

hbs


----------

